
OLinuXino, a good alternative to the Raspberry Pi? - jipumarino
https://www.olimex.com/Products/OLinuXino/
======
mmetzger
The iMX233 variety is a considerably slower chip than the BCM2835 and I don't
believe it has anywhere near the video capability. These were the same chip
line as the 2nd gen 3.5" Chumbys (may have slight variances.) It is still a
cool chip but it's not the same setup.

The A13 variety is more powerful, but less widely available and the chip
hasn't been used as much.

~~~
testing12341234
Interestingly enough, it appears they also have an A13[0] board for sale. It's
a bit pricier at 45 euros.

[0] <https://www.olimex.com/Products/OLinuXino/A13/A13-OLinuXino/>

